# Risikobewertung Förderbänder



## Drain (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

für eine Nachbearbeitungsmaschine von kleinen Kunststoffteilen werden zwei Förderbänder benötigt.

Das eine ist ein Steilförderer, welcher von der Nachbearbeitungsmaschine nach Bedarf ein- und ausgeschalten wird.
Das andere ein kurzes Gurtförderband, welches im Dauerbetrieb läuft. 
Beide beförderen leichte Kunststoffteile.

Meine Frage nun:
Wie ist das Risiko dieser Förderbänder zu beurteilen? Von den transportierten Teilen geht aufgrund der geringen Masse keine Gefahr aus.
An den Bändern besteht meiner Einschätzung nach nur geringes Risiko, da ein Einklemmen an bewegten Teilen kaum möglich ist.
Aber muß dann trotzdem die Leistung zweikanalig (sprich 2 Schütz in Reihe) abgeschaltet werden, da es sich ja um Antriebe handelt und von diesen immer eine potentielle Gefahr ausgeht? (z.B. bei Wartungsarbeiten, welche natürlich nur bei ausgeschalteter Maschine stattfinden sollte).

Dürfen diese Schütze im Falle des Steilförderers auch dazu verwendet werden diesen bedarfsgerecht ein- und auszuschalten?

Grüße Drain


----------



## Tommi (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

dazu gibt es hier im Forum viele Threads.
Habe z.Zt. leider keine Zeit.

Stichwort: mit dem Risikographen der DINENISO13849-1 den
erforderlichen Performancelevel PLr ermitteln, davon abhängig ist
wie die Steuerung ausgelegt werden muss. 

Suchfunktion oder googeln.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Drain (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Tommi,

darum geht es ja gerade. Für die Ermittlung des PLr muß die Gefahr ermittelt werden, die von dem Bauteil ausgehen kann.
Mir ist jedoch unklar, wie ich das Risiko für den beschriebenen Fall einschätzen soll.

Habe zu dem Thema bereits recherchiert, komme an diesem Punkt in dieser Konstellation aber nicht weiter.

Drain


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2011)

Wir haben teilweise Förderbänder von denen keine Gefahr ausgeht (Fingersicher, keine Einzugsstellen, alles abgedeckt, usw.). Einstufung ist damit PLa und somit reicht ein simpler Schütz.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Profilator (15 Dezember 2011)

Hier meine Einschätzung:

_An den Bändern besteht meiner Einschätzung nach nur geringes Risiko, da ein Einklemmen an bewegten Teilen kaum möglich ist.
Aber muß dann trotzdem die Leistung zweikanalig (sprich 2 Schütz in Reihe) abgeschaltet werden, da es sich ja um Antriebe handelt und von diesen immer eine potentielle Gefahr ausgeht? 

_damit fängt es schon an - wenn ein Einklemmen kaum möglich ist - ja dann ist doch Gut !
- Leistung zweikanalig abschalten - das wäre eine "höhere" Kategorie, was wiederum voraussetzt das die Bänder doch relativ "gefährlich" sind, das passt nicht zusammen!

Immer stur der Reihe nach vorgehen :

a/ Risikobeurteilung > welches Risiko geht von den Bändern aus ?
b/ Ist das vertretbar, oder muß das Risiko gemindert werden ?
c/ so und jetzt (sofern nötig; siehe c/) Maßnahmen zur Risikominderung auswählen
d/ das kann eine "steuerungstechnische" Maßnahme sein, wenn dem so ist, dann ist deren funktionale 
    Sicherheit nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1/2 zu gestalten und zu bewerten.

P.S. Bänder die - wie ich vermute - frei zugänglich laufen können gar kein Risiko über dem 
      vertretbaren Restrisiko darstellen, sonst müssten sie ja eingezäunt o.Ä. werden.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

bei Förderbändern bitte daran denken, daß wenn eines steht und das andere läuft ggf. eine Einzugsstelle entsteht (da wo sie zusammentreffen)

MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2011)

Achtung eine Gefahr bei fördebänder kann sein, 
wenn vor den Bänder zwangsgeführte Transporte
von Maschinen sind, können bei Rollen oder großen
Lücken Scherstellen entstehen. 
Bei uns im praktischen anwendungsfall, kann ein Brett
bequemm durch ein Arm gefördert werden. 
Also den späteren Anwendungsfall betrachten und wer 
dafür den Hut auf hat.


----------



## Drain (19 Dezember 2011)

Hallo und schon mal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Beiträge.

Wenn ich denn nun nur einen Schütz für die Sicherheitsabschaltung verwende, darf ich den dann auch zum prozeßbedingten Ein- und Ausschalten verwenden? Also die Ansteuerung des Schütz UND-Verknüpfen (Sicherheitsschaltung und SPS-Signal)?
Falls ja muß ich ja dann auch die Häufigkeit des Ein- und Ausschaltens mit in den MTTF-Wert berücksichtigen. Richtig?

Drain

Nachtrag zur UND-Verknüpfung: Das alleinige Abschalten der 24V-Versorgung der SPS-Ausgangsbaugruppe, welches das Schütz ansteuert, ist IMHO nicht ausreichend. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Dezember 2011)

Mit schalten der 24V Versorgung geht, Siemens zb hat dafür
bestimmte Standard-Baugruppen ein FAQ erstellt


----------



## Safety (19 Dezember 2011)

Drain schrieb:


> Hallo und schon mal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Beiträge.
> 
> Wenn ich denn nun nur einen Schütz für die Sicherheitsabschaltung verwende, darf ich den dann auch zum prozeßbedingten Ein- und Ausschalten verwenden? Also die Ansteuerung des Schütz UND-Verknüpfen (Sicherheitsschaltung und SPS-Signal)?
> Falls ja muß ich ja dann auch die Häufigkeit des Ein- und Ausschaltens mit in den MTTF-Wert berücksichtigen. Richtig?
> ...



Hallo,
ein Schütz kann sowohl Sicherheitsaufgaben wie auch Prozessaufgaben übernehmen, also ja.
Es müssen alle Betätigungszyklen bei der MTTFd Berechnung miteinbezogen werden, ein Schütz verschleißt insgesamt da gibt es keine sicher oder unsicher.
Die Und-Verknüpfung ist O.K., die Byteweise Abschaltung ist abhängig vom erforderlichen PL und der Hersteller der Baugruppe muss es bestätigen, bei machen Baugruppen scheint es zu gehen bis zu einem bestimmen PL, bei anderen geht es wieder nicht!!!!
Hersteller fragen wie und schriftlich bestätigen lassen.

Wenn es nicht geht Sicherheitsausgang hinter SPS Ausgang.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (20 Dezember 2011)

... aber wie gesagt erst  mal das Risiko beurteilen. Bei schmalen, glatten Bändern in Automatikmaschinen kann das Risiko gegen Null  gehen, so dass ein Ausschalten über die SPS ohen Sicherheitanforderung reicht, bei Bändern wo z.B. Leisten auf dem Band befestigt sind, kann es aber zu Einzugsstellen kommen. Da kommt es dann auch auf die Kräfte des Antriebs an und auf die konkrete mechanische Gestaltung (Abstände,  Flexibilität der Lsieten, Fördergeschwindigkeit). Bei solchen Förderern ist aber meist auch gar kein regelmäßiger Zugang zur Gefahrenstelle nötig, so dass oft auch fest angebrachte Schutzeinrichtungen weiter helfen.


----------



## Drain (23 Dezember 2011)

Danke euch allen für die hilfreichen und weiterführenden Antworten.

Wünsche frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage.
Drain


----------



## Drain (9 Januar 2012)

So nun noch eine weiterführende Frage zu dem Thema.

Angenommen mit einem Schütz wird die Leistung eines Antriebs geschalten.
Ist dann folgende Ansteuerung des Schütz zulässig?

Der Ausgang des Sicherheitsschaltgeräts ist über ein Schließerrelais mit der Schützspule verbunden. Das Relais wird von einem SPS-Ausgang angesteuert.
So soll mit dem Schütz sowohl eine Sicherheitsabschaltung, als auch eine prozeßgesteuerte Abschaltung erreicht werden.

Schutztür offen, Antrieb abgeschaltet.
Schutztür geschlossen, Antrieb abhängig von SPS-Ansteuerung ab- oder eingeschaltet.

Drain


----------



## Zersch (9 Januar 2012)

Hey,

wenn ich Saefty in seinem vorherigen Kommentar richtig verstanden habe, dann ja!!

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Koenig (9 Januar 2012)

Wen die SPS eingeschaltet ist, würde das Schließen der trennenden Schutzeinrichtung unmittelbar zum Anlauf führen. Das ist nicht so das was man haben will. Wenn hintertretbare Tür gehts sowieso nicht. Ansonsten nur nach sorgfältiger Risikobeurteilung. Zu beurteilen wäre auch die Möglichkeit, dass ein Instandhalter mit einem zusätzlichen Betätiger den Sicherheitsschalter brückt (wenn das möglich ist).  Würde also heißen. Maschine läuft sofort an, wenn der Betätiger gesteckt wird.  Eher schon: SPS und Sicherheitsschaltgerät müssen Freigabe erteilen, fällt die Freigabe des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes weg, muss zum Wiederanlauf hardwaremäßig quittiert werden.  Andere Lösungen sind im Einzelfall sicher machbar (z.B. eine kleine Klappe, durch deren Schließen keine Risiken entstehen.  Wir haben derzeit grad Maschinen im Bau, da soll man auch die Türen (nicht hintertretbar) in Automatik öffnen können. Selbst da muss man erst die Tür schließen -> Sicherheitskreis quittieren (ins Sicherheitsschaltgerät) + Starttaster (in die SPS) , beides ist direkt an der Tür. Erfahrungsgemäß kommen og. Wünsche nach Anlauf durch Schließen der Tür eher aus Lösungen, wo die Bedienstellen zu weit weg sind.


----------



## Tommi (9 Januar 2012)

Hallo Drain,

grundsätzlich ja, bis PLc, wegen nur einem Schütz.

Die SPS muss das Öffnen der Tür mitkriegen, damit das von Andreas beschriebene
nicht eintritt.
Ich würde die Tür über das Sicherheitsschaltgerät quittieren und die SPS nochmal separat.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rf91909 (10 Januar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Die SPS muss das Öffnen der Tür mitkriegen, damit das von Andreas beschriebene
> nicht eintritt.
> Ich würde die Tür über das Sicherheitsschaltgerät quittieren und die SPS nochmal separat.



Hallo,
warum nicht beide gleichzeitig mit einem Taster quittieren?
Gruß
rf


----------



## Drain (10 Januar 2012)

Die SPS bekommt den Nothalt bzw. die offene Schutztüre als Eingangssignal mit und dann werden auch die Ausgänge ausgeschalten.
Die Schützansteuerung (in dem Post #13) bezieht sich auf ein kleines Förderband ohne Quetsch- und Klemmgefährdung. Somit gäbe es selbst dann keine Gefährdung, wenn der Nothalt quittiert wird und das Band sofort anläuft.

Danke für eure Hinweise.

Drain


----------



## Tommi (10 Januar 2012)

rf91909 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> warum nicht beide gleichzeitig mit einem Taster quittieren?
> Gruß
> rf



ich denke, das ist normmäßig machbar, zumindest ist mir nicht bekannt, daß
zwei separate Quit-Taster Vorschrift sind.

Ich empfehle aber immer, Sicherheit und Funktion separat zu quittieren,
insbesondere bei großen Anlagen -> Risikobeurteilung....

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
es ist abhängig von der Risikobeurteilung wie die manuelle Rückstellfunktion ausgeführt wird.

Aber die EN ISO 13849-1 fordert im Abschnitt 5.2.2
  Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion:​-​​​​muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRPICS bereitgestellt werden,​-​​​​darf nur dann erreicht werden, wenn alle Sicherheitsfunktionen und Schutzeinrichtungen funktionsfähigsind,​-​​​​darf selbst keine Bewegung oder Gefährdungssituation einleiten,​-​​​​muss eine beabsichtigte Handlung sein,​-​​​​muss der Steuerung ermöglichen, einen separaten Startbefehl anzunehmen,​- darf nur erfolgen durch das Loslassen des Antriebselements in seiner betätigten (Ein)Position.
~​​​​​


----------



## Tommi (11 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> EN ISO 13849-1 fordert im Abschnitt 5.2.2...
> 
> ​




Danke Dieter,

 da habe ich ja in der Vergangenheit alles richtig gemacht.
Über diesen Punkt mussten wir manchmal mit Lieferanten diskutieren.

Gruß
Tommi​


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 Januar 2012)

Wenn das so keinen Spielraum lässt, drängt sich mir die Frage zu einem typischen Anwendungsfall auf.

"Aufgabehubtisch":

Der Fahrer stellt einen Palette auf einen Aufgabehubtisch (mit Förderer). Der Hubtisch ist an der Einlaufseite mit einem Sicherheitslichtgitter versehen. Nachdem die Palette aufgegeben wurde, zieht der Fahrer an einem Seilzugschalter bzw. drückt einen Knopf und der Hubtisch hebt sofort an.

Das habe ich schon x-mal so gesehen und auch schon so gemacht. Muss ich das jetzt wirklich auftrennen?
Sprich: 1. Knopf: Quittierung + 2. Knopf: Start des Ablaufs

Ich höre schon die Kunden rufen...


----------



## Tommi (11 Januar 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich höre schon die Kunden rufen...



Hallo Tigerente,

ich habe gedanklich hier NOT-HALT und Schutztürfunktionen verketteter
Anlagen im Kopf.

Beispiel: erst Quit Not-Halt PNOZmulti, dann Start S7 und nicht beides gleichzeitig.

Für Deinen Fall ist vielleicht dieser "Weichmacher" in der genannten Norm
interessant (siehe Anhang unter Anmerkung) 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Januar 2012)

puuuuuuh...


----------



## Drain (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo Leutelz,

es geht mal wieder um ein Förderband, anders als bei meinem letzten Themenstart hier soll dieses aber autark betrieben werden (es paßt aber so gut zu dem Thema von 2011/12, so daß ich kein neues aufgemacht hab)
Das Gurtförderband bekommt einen eigenen kleinen Schaltschrank und hat keine Einzugsgefahren. Breite 40cm, Länge 80cm, Transport zur Vereinzelung von kleinen Kunststoffprodukten.
Das Band stoppt nach einer gegebenen Logik, und wird durch Quittieren wieder in Gang gesetzt. Das Band ist nicht abgedeckt, Zugriff ist also möglich. Die Transportgeschwindigkeit ist gering

1) Inwieweit ist dieses nun mit einer Sicherheitsfunktion auszurüsten oder reicht ein Hauptschalter? 
2) Ist ein Notstoptaster zwingend erforderlich und falls ja muß dieser über ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät die Leistung abschalten oder könnte man die Leistung (<250W) auch direkt über die Öffnerkontakte des Notstoptasters abschalten (für diese Idee bekomme ich vermutlich eine auf den Deckel von euch :roll

Es stellt sich einfach die Frage ob alles und jedes wo ein Motor dran ist und selbständig betrieben wird eine eigene Sicherheitsabschaltung benötigt oder ob es in unkritischen Aufbauten nicht auch einfach ein Hauptschalter o.ä. tut.

Für Antworten und Anregungen bin ich euch dankbar.

Drain


----------



## Safety (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
 es gibt eine Typ-C Norm für solche Bänder nennt sich DIN EN 619 Stetigförderer da steht alles drin, diese Norm stellt den Stand der Technik dar, also besorgen und umsetzen. 
Sollte bei so einem kleinen Band kein Problem sein, es ist aber eben eine Maschine und braucht eine CE-Kennzeichnung  und  Konformitätserklärung, Betriebsanleitung. 
Die Netztrenneinrichtung kann unter bestimmten Umständen auch für den Not-Halt / Aus benutzt werden, siehe hierzu die  DIN EN 60204-1.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
1. eine Nothalfunktion ist nur erforderlich, wenn überhaupt ein Risiko vorhanden ist, das durch diese Funktion gemindert werden muss und auch durch eine Nothalt gemindert werden kann. (so haben industrielle Handschraubersysteme oft keinen extra Nothalt, da man im Notfall mit Loslassen des Starttasters zu rechnen hat, ein Rasenmäher hat keinen Nothalt, da er bei Loslassen des Bügels stoppt. Ein Flugzeug mit Nothalttaster wäre auch eher kontraproduktiv....)
2. ein Hauptschalter mit Notausfunktion (rot/gelb) oder gar ein Netzstecker kann in Fällen wie Deinem die Nothaltfunktion gut mit übernehmen soweit erreichbar.
3. allein die Leistung über den Nothaltaster schalten ist nicht, da bei Entriegeln des Tasters kein Wiederanlauf erfolgen darf.
4. das Betätigungsschütz kannst Du wegen dem B10 Wert nur nehmen, wenn das Band nicht laufend ein und ausschaltet, sonst hast Du schnell die übliche 1 Mio Schaltspiele weg...

Also wenn Deine Angaben oben korrekt sind : Risikobeurteilung --> kein Risiko vorhanden, daher kein Nothalt erforderlich, Energietrennung für Instandhaltung über Hauptschalter möglich.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Drain (12 September 2014)

Hallo Safety und Andreas,

dank eurer Info ist nun ein praktikables Förderband entstanden, das nicht unnötig durch Sicherheitsvorrichtungen aufgebläht wurde.
Besten Dank dafür. :s12:

Drain


----------

